# Splitting Wood



## danbono (May 24, 2016)

Hi All Is it easier to split seasoned wood or unseasoned wood? I have some hickory that's been a Major pain to split. The splits with out bark split OK, but the  ones with bark are a pain. The person I bought the wood from said the hickory was seasoned.

Thanks Dan


----------



## okie362 (May 24, 2016)

If using an ax it's easier to split seasoned wood.  If you have a splitter it's not a lot of work (all things being relative) either way.


----------



## danbono (May 24, 2016)

Hi I'm using a cheap splitter from Harbor Freight.

Thx Dan


----------



## sacedbysapp (May 24, 2016)

I use wedge and slegde hammer to split log in two than easier to finish with the axe.


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (May 24, 2016)

Not sure about hickory,but most hardwoods split best when green,even better with a touch of frost in them:)


----------



## johnboybaker (May 30, 2016)

NSoutdoorsman1 said:


> Not sure about hickory,but most hardwoods split best when green,even better with a touch of frost in them:)


That's what I find to be true also and I use a 8# splitting maul and an axe.


----------

